# Ladder Rack/Tonneau cover solution



## Mr.Greenjeans (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi I'm new to this. Happy to see a website called 'paint talk.' The world can definitely use more of it...
I just bought a new pickup truck (Chev Silverado 08). Ive always had a cap on the trucks I've used before. But I don't want a cap on this one. My question is: Has anyone come across a ladder system/ bed cover? The only one I found was a Trak Rack with a rolled out cover. I'm looking for a fold out cover with a ladder system. A roll out cover seems like it might leak. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

http://www.realtruck.com/contractors-rig-for-pace-edwards-covers/ :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

From the looks of it now, those racks look identical just different name tag to the highly rated/loved System One racks that go for around $700 at Industrial Products. So could buy the Pace Edwards Full-Metal JackRabbit Tonneau Covers with Explorer Series Rails for around $1300. Then the racks for around $700. So $2k and some bloody knuckles building the racks in your dining room (been there a few times) and you're good to go.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

RealTruck is where I got my Aluminator Aluminum Ladder Rack. Love the hell out of it. The base plates are "electricoated galvanized" and still need some work, the gussets are just mild steel. I hot dip galvanized all those parts to make sure they are protected. I even shot them with a Zinc paint the galvanizing place gave me.. 

Great product other than having to do that. I am sure that design is the same way. Sure that the stress areas have mild steel components.


----------

